# Lights dim when braking



## CharlieGTI (Jul 11, 2003)

So as stated above, when I brake the lights dim ever so slightly. When I hit the brake real quick with a light tap, the lights flicker for a second. I posted this on the 1.8t forum, but thought it might be better answered here. Anyone have this issue or have any ideas?
I did check my battery, and the levels seem O.K....Thanks in advance.


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Lights dim when braking (CharlieGTI)*

Might not be anything wrong - if you sit at idle and rev the engine a bit, do you get the same effect? If you do, then it is just the load entering the system that causes the momentary drop in current.
The brake lights and the headlights are on different circuits but as load enters the system, it takes time for the system to respond...that would give you the flicker or slight dimming until the system catches up to the demand.


----------



## CharlieGTI (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Lights dim when braking (quattrofun5)*

Yeah, I do have the same effect when I sit and rev. I asked Volkswagen and they said the same thing, but I thought they were full of it..Well good to know. Many Thanks!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Lights dim when braking (CharlieGTI)*

You can say this behavior is "normal" but did your car do this the day you got it? Probably not.
It may be a very early symptom of alternator failure. It could fail in 10,000 20,000 50,000 miles. Who knows. I wouldn't replace it over this. Could also be that the wiring needs attention. Sometimes pulling the alternator and battery wires and scrubbing the connection surfaces helps.


----------



## njlatino (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Lights dim when braking (phatvw)*

you could check your alternator or the cables at the battery make sure the are clean,also you can check the light bulb itself,if you see the bulb look kind of black it could give you some resistanse,or the bulb holder for any corrosion..


----------



## theHAGGIS (Mar 4, 2002)

Check your grounds, son..some wise man told me that..


----------



## No6 Ripper (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (theHAGGIS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theHAGGIS* »_Check your grounds, son..some wise man told me that..

x2...grounds make all the difference when it comes to dimming lights..had the same problem with my sub, would dim the lights every time it hit.


----------



## CharlieGTI (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (No6 Ripper)*

I will check them. Many thanks!


----------

